# Clyde O'Briant: The Ground, Crashing Wings and Locked Wing



## MJS (Mar 30, 2007)

I came across this clip of Clyde on Youtube and thought I'd share it.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2007)

That was awesome to watch!  What a great sense of humor!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2007)

He does have a *sence of humor*.  It would be hard to make
the technique work against a really good grappler but 
it should would work against your average joe or a street
criminal.

Clyde looks like he would be a blast to train with!


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Clyde looks like he would be a blast to train with!


 
He's always doing seminars in the Philly area and is always telling me to come.  Now I just need to drive myself up there.   Then again, I'm always telling my wife that I want to take a trip to Ca. so what better way to spend a vacation....see the sights in Cali. and get in some Kenpo training!!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2007)

MJS said:


> He's always doing seminars in the Philly area and is always telling me to come. Now I just need to drive myself up there.  Then again, I'm always telling my wife that I want to take a trip to Ca. so what better way to spend a vacation....see the sights in Cali. and get in some Kenpo training!!:ultracool


 
Yes I would be interested in hitting one of his seminars at some point as well.  Hopefully that can happen someday.


----------



## pete (Mar 30, 2007)

A blast to train with... is an understatement!  that clip was from pittsburgh, at jeff osinski's school.  i've taken the 8 hour drive a few times when he's had clyde in. i remember working that one with him last year.

clyde used to be a regular contributor to this board, don't know what happened, but it would be great to have him back to provide insight into the clips posted of his material. maybe the management or administrators can reach out to him and invite him on...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting....


----------



## Blindside (Mar 30, 2007)

pete said:


> clyde used to be a regular contributor to this board, don't know what happened, but it would be great to have him back to provide insight into the clips posted of his material. maybe the management or administrators can reach out to him and invite him on...


 
As I recall he has been on this forum before, I believe he got banned last year, apparently this forum is just too polite for his personality.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2007)

Clyde gets his feelings hurt far too easily ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

